
Hangouts Chat, Google’s Slack competitor, comes out of beta - schuellerpa
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/28/hangout-chat-googles-slack-competitor-comes-out-of-beta/
======
scrollaway
Is it Hangouts Chat now? I thought it was Hangouts Meet. Or was it just Meet?
Or was Meet the one that replaced Allo?

Sorry, this could be the best chat app yet, I just can't take Google seriously
for messaging apps anymore. I just finished archiving all my chat logs from
Google Talk and Hangouts (from Takeout) and shutting it down. I use Discord
now, exclusively; for person-to-person, group DMs, managed servers (company,
gaming, etc), voice, video, everything. Happy with it. It even has slack-
compatible webhooks.

Hey, did you know there's no way to remove a contact from Hangouts? Once you
add them, they're there forever unless you block them. Because that's how you
build good messaging apps, right?

~~~
WingH
I agree. That ship has sailed long ago for me. I actually liked Google Talk,
when it was incorporated to your email. Then they came out with something
called Hangouts that does GodKnowsWhat.

------
wand3r
Google really only suceeds in building extremely technical products that are
much better functionally than competitors. This technology & functional
advantage nets them the runway to get the UX people to fix the glaring
interface issues before competitors have a working product. Examples: search,
gmail, maps. They have never really been able to do a classic strategy of
copying or implementing a mundane piece of software.

Like, chat for google should be easy. A social network should have been easy.
A product search/market place should have been easy.

This product will be a terrible addition to the unintelligible quagmire that
is chat.

------
foobaw
Even the product lead of G Suite at Google is aware of how crazy it is
([https://twitter.com/happyinwater/status/969092575687729153](https://twitter.com/happyinwater/status/969092575687729153)).
I hope this implies they're doing something about all this mess.

~~~
ce4
They're aware of it far longer, this post is from 2015:

[https://plus.google.com/+MayurKamat/posts/T1FNqgAWzgE](https://plus.google.com/+MayurKamat/posts/T1FNqgAWzgE)

~~~
foobaw
Just a side note but I remember seeing this then and found out that Mayur left
Google after making these comments (July 2015).

------
myrandomcomment
My team tried it when it was invite only. We hated it. We just tried it again
and hated it.

Also to the other posters point, we have Gapps and I have hangouts app and
meetings app on my devices. WTH? Get all this sorted to a single app please
google.

------
acct1771
Bring back XMPP or Matrix cross-compatibility, so we can set up our own server
when the service disappears, or just give up, Google.

Nobody trusts you to keep a product running anymore.

------
sidcool
I am using this and it's disconnected from the current Hangouts that we use
for our business. The groups are reflected, but messages are not. Strange
choice in my opinion. They could have revamped Hangouts for Gsuite.

